# Two Wheels Good



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone into cycling?

Plan on picking this up for myself on Saturday:

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cube-Peloton-Race-Compact-2014-Road-Bike_66780.htm

My first 'proper' bike... Quite excited. Bought a pinnacle (Evans cycles own-brand) hybrid on a whim a year and a half ago as an occasional hobby but ended up taking to cycling like a duck to water and have long outgrown the hybrid - looking forward to getting on something decent!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice - enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

That is nice I have a specialized hybrid myself, since the little one arrived I don't get out on it enough


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

I bought this Marin Rocky Ridge about 6 years ago and I love it. Wouldn't want to swap it for anything else now.



Got a Carrera road bike in the cycle to work scheme thru work but don't use it as often as the mountain bike. I use a bike at work too, so get a few miles a year done on two wheels.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Bit gutted, the size of frame I need is out of stock so have to order it in from Belgium. Have to wait an extra week or two! Ah well


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice Marin btw rekhmire!


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

I sell them for a living and ride almost everday. You will like the Cube they are great bikes. Enjoy.







and the latest build


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Like to get out when I can, not on the roads though......here's my last ride out two weeks ago 



















cheers

b


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Cracking bikes cube, looks good too. My road bike is an old hand built smiths frame cheap and cheerful. Mountain bike is an orange g4 which I get more use out of. Have fun...)


----------



## Molotov (Mar 7, 2014)

Not a bad first choice, although at this price point I'd consider a good steel bike. Enjoy


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice pics bill & omega

Did want steel ideally but couldn't find anywhere near as good a spec for the price - also, vain as it is, the cube is a looker!


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

Steel is good if you have a bad back on a rigigid bike. A bit more flexy than aluminium and is a more comfy ride


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I've just learnt the hard way that you should tighten your cleat bolts regularly - perhaps before every ride!


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

lewjamben said:


> I've just learnt the hard way that you should tighten your cleat bolts regularly - perhaps before every ride!


Oh dear - did you take a tumble? Mate of mine forgot to unclip at a major junction once and went sideways, grazed half his face off in the process... Lesson learnt the tough way!


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is my track bike from a couple of years ago although it hasn't changed much.



I'm the one standing behind the Dutch Sprinter (Nils Van 't Hoenderdaal) looking despondent in this photo.



This is me at the Sprint Nationals last summer (yes my rear is really that big).



Tony


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Lovely stuff tony, takes a man to wear Lycra that well! I'm still at the stage where I think about leaving the house then hesitate and stick some loose shorts over the top!

Impressed that we've some real cyclists on here, I'm very much an enthusiastic and very amateur novice


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Where's the engine? A bike needs a proper engine... at least 1000cc

Rob


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Barryboy said:


> Where's the engine? A bike needs a proper engine... at least 1000cc
> 
> Rob


Pah, just cycling for folk with weak thighs!

Mind you am considering doing my bike test at some point


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

ProperTidy said:


> Lovely stuff tony, takes a man to wear Lycra that well! I'm still at the stage where I think about leaving the house then hesitate and stick some loose shorts over the top!


Well that's what I keep saying and that real men have to shave their legs too! Back before cycling was more popular the comments and stares I got from people for wearing tight lycra was something else not that I cared, but most don't say much nowadays and I wouldn't worry about it. 



ProperTidy said:


> Impressed that we've some real cyclists on here, I'm very much an enthusiastic and very amateur novice


I very rarely cycle on the roads nowadays and actually have rode less than 500 miles in total during the past 3 years, nobody believes me but it's true. I have also not been able to train properly since breaking my wrists 7 months ago. Unfortunately there will be no track sprinting for a while for me as the only nearby velodrome is too bumpy for me to ride comfortably. Although I am not ruling out competition entirely this year I accept that I will be under par.

It seems like no time since I was walking around with these gloves.

















Tony


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

This is what I used to ride when i was young and fit !



This is what I ride now !


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice BM Dusty! I wish I had a bike licence sometimes but our climate doesn't help.

Tony


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got these two - one was new last year (the Whyte Cambridge hybrid) & the other is quite old (Scott Endorphin Elite) both are in road trim. Even though the Scott is a superb mtb I've only ever done a tiny amount of off-road cycling but never really got into it. I don't cycle anything like as much as I used to unfortunately but do still cycle as a means of getting to work, I still enjoy it though despite being cream crackered when I get there. My wife has never learnt to cycle, & has no intention of learning now - even though it'd do her fitness levels the world of good - so there's not much incentive for me to cycle for fun i.e. just take our bikes somewhere & pootle along a canal towpath for instance. Also my fitness level is pretty bloody woeful these days, compared to how I used to be anyway, so I find it quite hard work - though obviously my fitness levels will improve the more I cycle.

Of the two I prefer the Scott - it's the sharpest bike I've ever ridden without a doubt & it just feels right when I'm on it, unfortunately it's showing its age & the gears need attention (I have the parts just need to fit them). The Whyte is undoubdtedly a fine bike also but feels a bit top heavy (it's running 700c wheels as opposed to the Scott's 26" jobbies), doesn't have any sort of suspension so you feel every ripple in the road & despite it having better road gearing/wheels it doesn't feel any faster. It's a 10 mile trip to work & it takes me about an hour whichever one I use.

Anyway here they are (apologies for the poor picture of the Whyte):


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

I like the whyte for a nice town bike to get about on.

Anyway - finally picked up the cube on Friday, it's lovely. First couple of hours I spent on it were a bit wobbly, very different ride to my old hybrid, have settled in now though and can't get enough! Only the rain that has brought me back indoors.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Dusty said:


> [IMG alt="img021bs.jpg"]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/3/img021bs.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This is what I used to ride when i was young and fit !
> 
> ...


Lol, the bike looks like hard work but the Beemer looks lovely mate


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Docta13 said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I used to ride when i was young and fit !  This is what I ride now !
> ...


Ha ha, yeah the bike racing was REALY hard work but I loved every moment of it, sadly I'm far to old and not fit enough to race with the young guys. The BMW makes up for it :thumbup:


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Grabbed the fisheye and joined half the country the other day to see this. These photos I took on the Mall and I wish I could have been to Yorkshire to see the race there.







Tony


----------

